# Where R U staying at for the ice-gathering in January?



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

*Where are you staying at for the get-together In Jnauary?*​
AmericInn222.22%Wagon Wheel222.22%800.00%NJ's (Or another place...sorry NJ, JK.)555.56%


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Just trying to get an idea of where the most will be at...and then avoid that place! Just kidding!!

I have never stayed at any of these so if there is a preferance, please let me know.

L8R,

David


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Are you talking about the fishing tournament in Devils Lake?


----------



## DLoutdoors (Apr 22, 2004)

got 6 staying at my house aready...LOL...sorry full house.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I beleive he is talking about the Nodak Oudoors get-to-gether in Valley City? Maybe I am wrong, but pretty sure thats what he is talking about. I am staying at Americann or whatever it is, lol. Laters.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

He is talking about the ice fishing gathering in Valley City.


----------

